
Three vital commands every Docker magician should know - ktamiola
https://hackernoon.com/three-vital-commands-every-docker-magician-should-know-69214e80002b?source=linkShare-c253ef9822fd-1492791927
======
stephenr
really, "magicians" is what docker users call themselves?

I mean, it fits: sleight of hand and misdirection used to make people think
you're doing something amazing, but that's still a pretty obnoxious name. It's
almost sandwich artist level obnoxious.

